# PSG Caddy or Newmac?



## biggz (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm new here and looking for some help/opinions on wood-oil combination furnaces. 
This summer, my wife and I will be building a house and we will be going with a wood/oil combination furnace, with wood being the primary source of heat. We are currently stuck between 2 contractors, one of them installs Newmac's, and the other install Caddy's. I've been trying to find some reviews online for both brands but it seems that they both have mixed reviews. 

Is there anyone here who has experience with any of these furnaces and would like to share their knowledge or opinions? It is very appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## begreen (Feb 29, 2016)

Moved to the boiler room for a more targeted response from wood furnace owners.


----------



## biggz (Feb 29, 2016)

begreen said:


> Moved to the boiler room for a more targeted response from wood furnace owners.


Thank you.


----------



## TheBigIron (Feb 29, 2016)

biggz said:


> Thank you.


There are going to be a bunch of questions about your homes layout and insulation quality and ceiling heights etc, but @laynes69 @brenndatomu @maple1 @STIHLY DAN and others are very knowledgeable....


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey biggz! Want to go wood/oil combo eh? I have no direct experience with a Newmac...heck, didn't even know they still made 'em. I personally have a Yukon Husky wood/oil combo...it's really a well built furnace...and Yukon has top notch customer service...but any time you go with a combo you are generally giving up some efficiency on both the wood side and the oil side. I went with the Yukon because of needing to make do with one chimney...but the one option I didn't think of at the time was to install a HE propane furnace (PVC vent out the wall) and the install the wood furnace of my choice to the chimney...I very well may do that in the future...kinda waiting to see what the new US EPA regulations on wood furnaces forces the manufactures to produce in the near future. Yukon is reportedly work on a new "EPA" retrofit firebox for my Husky...will hafta wait to see how that works out.
In the meantime I have found myself with a Drolet Tundra (big box store version of the Caddy) to play with until I decide what to do long term. I don't think you could go wrong with a Caddy as long as it is big enough for your houses heat load, lots of happy Caddy owners here too...oh, and PSG (SBI) is known for good customer service also. Caddy (and Max Caddy) may be (as far as I know) the only option out there that gives you a clean burning efficient wood firebox, and a oil backup burner too.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Feb 29, 2016)

Just looked up the Newmac. It certainly does have secondary burn. Actually looks like a decent unit, HE seems a little free flowing though. How much $$$$$$ they asking for the newmac?


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 29, 2016)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Just looked up the Newmac. It certainly does have secondary burn


It does? I sure as heck don't see it...what model were you looking at? I just went through all their wood/oil models...not seein the secondary air...


----------



## maple1 (Mar 1, 2016)

I didn't think the Newmac was anything special, or had any secondary burning capablities. But it's been a year or two since I checked out their stuff.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Mar 1, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> It does? I sure as heck don't see it...what model were you looking at? I just went through all their wood/oil models...not seein the secondary air...



Did you watch the video? The newmac actually gets air from 3 places, 4 if you count the fan. The secondary air comes in the upper rear blowing forward.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Mar 1, 2016)

Wood oil combo models CLC 90 through 100E and CLC115 through 170E are CSA B415.1 certified low emission secondary burn units.


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 1, 2016)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Did you watch the video? The newmac actually gets air from 3 places, 4 if you count the fan. The secondary air comes in the upper rear blowing forward.


 no sir....


----------



## WoodChoppa (Mar 1, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> no sir....




Strange, it looks like they use a stainless steel box at the top of the chamber to achieve secondary combustion.  More like a catalytic converter found on a wood stove.  I wonder what the life-span of that box would be?


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 1, 2016)

Alrighty, I went and watched the video...I guess stihlys right, they do have secondary air. It doesn't look too technical though...more like an afterthought, or an add on retrofit system...which I suppose is fine if it works. I wonder if these units will be able to pass the new regs?


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Mar 1, 2016)

Do any of our units have a technical secondary burn? I think it could fail on particulates per hour. Seems to me with a powered  pushed air at the coals could cause a turbulent effect and have more fly ash going up the chimney.


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 1, 2016)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Do any of our units have a technical secondary burn?


Yours does! 
What I meant was it looks kinda "DIY, or add on-ish", not a well thought out "from the ground up" design...probably works OK. 
I was actually thinking the same thing on the forced combustion


----------



## WoodChoppa (Mar 1, 2016)

brenndatomu said:


> Alrighty, I went and watched the video...I guess stihlys right, they do have secondary air. It doesn't look too technical though...more like an afterthought, or an add on retrofit system...which I suppose is fine if it works. *I wonder if these units will be able to pass the new regs?*



No sign of Newmac on the latest EPA list of certified burners.


----------



## laynes69 (Mar 1, 2016)

I would go with the Caddy, a pretty simple design that works. The Newmac has quite a few areas that would need tinkered with. However, according to the website, it shows 2.5 or so grams per hour. That's really good, but forced air usually equals more wood. I dunno, that could be a case of a clean burner, but higher flue temps and lower efficiency. Newmac was also bought out by U.S Stove, not that it means anything.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Mar 1, 2016)

WoodChoppa said:


> No sign of Newmac on the latest EPA list of certified burners.


Is there any yet? Furnaces I mean.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Mar 1, 2016)

laynes69 said:


> I would go with the Caddy, a pretty simple design that works. The Newmac has quite a few areas that would need tinkered with. However, according to the website, it shows 2.5 or so grams per hour. That's really good, but forced air usually equals more wood. I dunno, that could be a case of a clean burner, but higher flue temps and lower efficiency. Newmac was also bought out by U.S Stove, not that it means anything.



2.5 grams per Hr is the 2nd lowest I have seen. Forced air would only come on when T-stat calls, I don't use my T-stat at all. Also the forced air would be great at burning down coals. Doesn't SBI own us stove?


----------



## laynes69 (Mar 2, 2016)

The forced draft would work great for burning down coals, but I've never heard of anyone burning little wood using them. I'm assuming if it's part of the design, it will run. All houses have a demand at times. Usstove is not owned by SBI. They may have contracted some builds, but that's it.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Mar 2, 2016)

laynes69 said:


> Usstove is not owned by SBI. They may have contracted some builds, but that's it.



That makes sense. Your caddy is branded usstove correct?


----------



## lexybird (Mar 2, 2016)

I love my Max caddy ..it has provisions for fuel oil burning and electric heat element and domestic hot water loop .lots of options .personally  I wouldn't chance it .I would get a tried and true proven unit like a caddy. The Max is efficient on wood use , offers  long clean burns ,and puts out incredible heat


----------



## laynes69 (Mar 2, 2016)

STIHLY DAN said:


> That makes sense. Your caddy is branded usstove correct?


Yes, it's the older design.


----------



## biggz (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I'm new with furnaces so I'm glad many of you gave your input. This helped a lot!


----------

